

SEA 'Hack' Of The NYTimes Was The Exact Remedy MPAA Demanded With SOPA - coloneltcb
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20130828/15432924343/syrian-electronic-army-hack-nytimes-was-exact-remedy-mpaa-demanded-with-sopa.shtml

======
benologist
Just when you think TechDirt couldn't be a bigger rag.

